# Okay to give 9 month old chamomile tea?



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

As far as anyone knows, is it okay to give 9-month old ds a mild chamomile tea cold in a sippy cup? We found out by accident that he likes it, and it's one way to get him to drink while I'm not there.


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

evening bump


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

oops, sorry i read and thought i'd already responded to this!
yes, chamomile tea is fine for babies. we always tried to give DS some when he was really fussy.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I've given dd peppermint tea which she loves, cold. It's fine. I posted a thread on tea a while back, and someone told me in Germany giving different types of tea to babes is a common practice. I'd make sure not to give any caffeinated types though.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

i have been giving my 9 month old ds chamomile tea in his nighttime bottles for the past week and it is really helping him to relax and even sleep a little better! A friend of mine who is an herbalist said that chamomile is such a gentle herb that she recommended giving 3 oz of chamomile tea in each of ds's bottles. That's what I've been doing and have had no problems.


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

What about for a younger baby? Anyone know? Is 5 months too young? We've been doing the gripe water thing, but maybe this would work better.

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but I was hoping somebody here could answer quickly.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eastkygal*
I've given dd peppermint tea which she loves, cold. It's fine. I posted a thread on tea a while back, and someone told me in Germany giving different types of tea to babes is a common practice. I'd make sure not to give any caffeinated types though.









true, babies often like fennel,too.


----------



## MistyB (Oct 20, 2004)

It is very commonly done in Germany. It is used to soothe the stomach. My 6 mo old LOVES sips of tea.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

My midwives had me give ds chamomile (peppermint & fennel) from pretty young - 3 mos I think and earlier via BM.

(I wouldn't suggest gripe water as it has parabens)


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous4_20*
What about for a younger baby? Anyone know? Is 5 months too young? .

My midwife suggested small sips of chamomile for a 1 month old when DD was super fussy, I wouldn't think 5 months would be too young, but I'd try not to use it every night. Chamomile can build up in the system and start causing hyperactivity instead of calmness. The good news is, if you notice it happening and cut out the chamomile for a while it goes away and then you can use chamomile again. This happened with DD, I've been much more careful about overusing even gentle teas with my children since then.


----------

